# Testing Water pH and Chlorine levels



## trustyrusty (21/1/16)

Hi - I just want to test ph and chlorine levels of water I use... Think I can use a swimming pool tester, there are some cheap electronic ones.. Just want to get a fair idea and don't want to spend $200.00 on kit... unless someone has a better idea...

Thanks


----------



## timmi9191 (21/1/16)

Aquachek strips. Cheap as chips. Tests ph free chlorine and alkalinity


----------

